

Ask HN: When is the best time to start looking for summer internships? - ifrins

Hey,
I&#x27;m wondering when do you think it is the best time to start looking for an internship, on the second year of university, the third?<p>Has anyone done an internship on the first year summer?<p>Lastly, when do you think it&#x27;d be advisable to start looking for companies and sending CVs, late fall, early start of the year...?<p>Thanks
======
brd
The sooner the better. My first internship was the summer I turned 18, prior
to me starting uni. It absolutely set me apart and allowed me to pick and
choose opportunities moving forward.

When sending resumes, I'd say it depends on the companies you are applying to.
If you can seek out direct lines of communication with people involved in the
hiring process (i.e. career service dept) then do so without delay.

If you are applying cold then do your best to find out when they start hiring
their interns and apply at the beginning of that window. If you can't find
out, then apply immediately and follow up routinely.

Show some initiative. Be the squeaky wheel. You will be better off.

~~~
ifrins
Out of curiosity, was your first internship in a bigco or a startup?

~~~
brd
It was a relatively small consulting shop, I worked on some internal projects
for them.

My next two were both big co.

------
redtexture
Yesterday.

Always be thinking about what you desire to do. All of your life. There is no
start, and no end to the process. It's desirable to have made choices
available to yourself, so that there is more than one opportunity.

------
tectonic
Hey ifrins. Your previous work looks cool. If you're looking for summer
internships in San Francisco, send me a note!

